# SmartWater



## Parly (16 August 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has used SmartWater for a horse or pony?

Farmer near us recently had about 30 sheep stolen and returned promptly due to SmartWater and said more horse owners are starting to use it as well?  

Don't know of anyone personally so just curious to know if it's actually commonplace and I'm way behind!

https://www.smartwater.com/rural/


----------



## Shay (17 August 2017)

I've used it on tack and equipment - have done for about 5 years I think.  Also on the trailer and it's locking systems.  (Oh - and around the house.  Once you've bought it "plash it on all over".)   But never on a horse.  I'm not sure it would survive bathing!


----------



## Parly (18 August 2017)

Shay said:



			I've used it on tack and equipment - have done for about 5 years I think.  Also on the trailer and it's locking systems.  (Oh - and around the house.  Once you've bought it "plash it on all over".)   But never on a horse.  I'm not sure it would survive bathing!
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'm wondering to be honest - whether it's even possible to smart water a horse.  Farmer reckoned so but I've never known it before.


----------



## JillA (18 August 2017)

I was given some by our local police about 7 years ago. I asked them about trailer security etc and they brought me a small phial with the appropriate paperwork. Everything here worth over about £20 is marked - TVs, laptop etc. Not sure whether it would be clear enough on leather? Certainly not on an animal, at the rate they shed hair and skin cells it wouldn't last anyway. Ask your local crime prevention officer if there is any kind of tag (although don't hold your breath, they are very short staffed!)? Did the sheep have their ear tags marked?


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (18 August 2017)

Cheshire Police used it on some horse's hooves. Think their yard had been  subject to two horse thefts.

Having used SelectaDNA (which is pretty much the same thing) on property, I can't imagine it would be effective on hooves. I would think it would wash off? Even though I know it's not meant to, but hooves take a lot of water and mud. 

I'm sure they wouldn't have invested the money though if there wasn't a good reason to. They always do it on advice of the company so maybe contact them and see what they advise? Just err on the side of caution though that they might say anything to sell you some


----------



## Parly (18 August 2017)

JillA said:



			I was given some by our local police about 7 years ago. I asked them about trailer security etc and they brought me a small phial with the appropriate paperwork. Everything here worth over about £20 is marked - TVs, laptop etc. Not sure whether it would be clear enough on leather? Certainly not on an animal, at the rate they shed hair and skin cells it wouldn't last anyway. Ask your local crime prevention officer if there is any kind of tag (although don't hold your breath, they are very short staffed!)? Did the sheep have their ear tags marked?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure about the sheep to be honest but I'll ask him later when I bob up to farm.  His sheep are worth a bob or two and he gets a lot of problems with rustlers every year.


----------



## Parly (18 August 2017)

Link to news article about Robin having sheep nicked from a few years ago.  Must be a nightmare having this to deal with constantly.

http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u.../8885159.Sheep_rustlers_target_Chipping_farm/


----------



## popsdosh (20 August 2017)

Cheshire Chestnut said:



			Cheshire Police used it on some horse's hooves. Think their yard had been  subject to two horse thefts.

Having used SelectaDNA (which is pretty much the same thing) on property, I can't imagine it would be effective on hooves. I would think it would wash off? Even though I know it's not meant to, but hooves take a lot of water and mud. 

I'm sure they wouldn't have invested the money though if there wasn't a good reason to. They always do it on advice of the company so maybe contact them and see what they advise? Just err on the side of caution though that they might say anything to sell you some 

Click to expand...

It doesnt wash off our farm machinery is externally marked with it and it withstands pressure washing.


----------



## popsdosh (20 August 2017)

JillA said:



			I was given some by our local police about 7 years ago. I asked them about trailer security etc and they brought me a small phial with the appropriate paperwork. Everything here worth over about £20 is marked - TVs, laptop etc. Not sure whether it would be clear enough on leather? Certainly not on an animal, at the rate they shed hair and skin cells it wouldn't last anyway. Ask your local crime prevention officer if there is any kind of tag (although don't hold your breath, they are very short staffed!)? Did the sheep have their ear tags marked?
		
Click to expand...

Whats the point in marking tags as the tags will tie the sheep to the owner anyhow and will be cut out if stolen


----------

